# Πηγές βοήθειας για τους μετανάστες



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2015)

Επειδή αν δω ακόμα μια φορά την ανθρωποφαγική φωτογραφία με το μικρό Αϊλάν δεν θα το αντέξω, είπα ως αντίβαρο να βάλω εδώ αυτό το άρθρο της Καθημερινής, από όπου και το παρακάτω. Αν έχετε κι εσείς άλλες ιδέες για ΜΚΟ ή οργανισμούς που δέχονται δωρεές, ή γενικώς ιδέες για το πώς θα μπορούσαμε να βοηθήσουμε όλοι, παρακαλώ προσθέστε από κάτω.

«Χωριά» μεταναστών προσαράζουν στη Λέσβο
 * Αν επιθυμείτε να ενισχύσετε το έργο της 'Αγκαλιάς" ο αριθμός λογαριασμού είναι: GR 5401405990599002101026620 Alpha Bank MKO ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΛΛΟΝΗ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ.​

Γιατροί χωρίς σύνορα
 Κάλεσμα για τη συγκέντρωση ειδών πρώτης ανάγκης για πρόσφυγες και μετανάστες 
Στείλε βοήθεια κι εσύ, με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2015)

Εδώ, στα ποστ #2 και #3 δυο αφηγήσεις για το έργο της Αγκαλιάς.


----------



## rogne (Sep 4, 2015)

Με κίνδυνο να πολιτικολογήσω, χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα για το γενικό "για τους μετανάστες" του τίτλου, γιατί αν πιστέψουμε τα κανάλια, αυτό τον καιρό έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια εντελώς διαφορετική κατηγορία "ανθρώπων μεσοαστών, σαν εμάς, που θα γυρίσουν την ίδια στιγμή στα σπίτια τους μόλις πάψει ο πόλεμος" (αυτά τα άκουσα σήμερα στον Σκάι, αλλά κυκλοφορούν ευρύτατα). Ένας τίτλος του τύπου "για τους πρόσφυγες" νομίζω ότι θα έδινε τροφή σε τέτοιου είδους ταυτοτικά (ας μην πω προς το παρόν τίποτα χειρότερο) σκεπτικά, συμπαρασύροντας και την ίδια την έννοια του πρόσφυγα (που δεν ξέρω από πότε περιλαμβάνει μόνο τους "σαν εμάς"). Οπότε "για τους μετανάστες", ως έχει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω, ίσως γιατί διαβάζω βιαστικά. 
Όσοι προέρχονται από τη Συρία πολιτικοί πρόσφυγες δεν είναι; Και η εμπειρία από πρόσφατους πολέμους έχει δείξει ότι οι πολιτικοί πρόσφυγες επιστρέφουν στη χώρα τους όταν δεν διατρέχουν πλέον κίνδυνο. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν δεχτούμε ότι πρόκειται για πολιτικούς πρόσφυγες, τότε είναι υπό την προστασία του ΟΗΕ, και ο ΟΗΕ μου φαίνεται πολύ λίγος σε αυτήν εδώ την περίπτωση. 
Και πολύ θα ήθελα να δω πως θα αντιμετώπιζαν οι άνθρωποι του ΟΗΕ τα επεισόδια που είδα σήμερα στην τηλεόραση. 

ΥΓ Τί πάει να πει "άνθρωποι σαν εμάς"; Όλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε, αλλά δεν έχουμε κοινά. Εγώ δεν αισθάνομαι ότι έχω τίποτα κοινό με τους Σύρους που γνωρίζω στο Λονδίνο (ο μάστορας που μου έφτιαξε την κουζίνα, την πόρτα, το μπαλκόνι κλπ π.χ. είναι Σύρος, καλό παιδί αλλά δεν θα γίνουμε φιλαράκια), και ειδικά με τις Σύριες με τις μαντήλες και τα φακιόλια εκεί συγγνώμη, αλλά ταύτιση μηδέν γιατί προφανώς έχουμε διαφορετική αντίληψη του κόσμου. Μπορεί να πούμε ένα γειά αν βρεθούμε δίπλα, αλλά αυτό είναι όλο. 
Αν ο Έλληνας που έχει ήδη απορρίψει τους δυτιοκοευρωπαίους μια πενταετία τώρα, τώρα δεν έχει με ποιόν να ταυτιστεί, κακό του κεφαλιού του.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2015)

Παιδιά, να τα λέγατε αυτά στο άλλο νήμα να αφήσουμε εδώ μόνο τις πηγές βοήθειας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2015)

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο, Παλ. Μπορούμε να προσθέτουμε τις πηγές βοήθειας και στο πρώτο ποστ του νήματος. Με την ευακαιρία πάντως, εξειδίκευσα και τον τίτλο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 7, 2015)

Γιατροί χωρίς σύνορα


----------



## rogne (Sep 21, 2015)

http://www.smed.gr/2015/09/blog-post.html


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2015)

Ωραία, παιδιά, αν τα καταφέρω μπορεί να περάσω να αφήσω κάποια ρούχα που έχω συγκεντρώσει.

Δεν ξέρω ποιος θα κάνει τη διανομή στους έχοντες χρεία, αλλά επειδή διάβαζα ότι συγκεντρώνεται και βρεφικό γάλα, να σημειώσω με πολύ έντονη υπογράμμιση πως *δεν είναι καλό να προσφερθεί βρεφικό γάλα σε θηλάζουσες μητέρες* γιατί θα κανει κακό και όχι καλό.

Διάβαζα ότι με τον τελευταίο σεισμό στην Ινδία, καλοπροαίρετοι εθελοντές πρόσφεραν βρεφικό γάλα (φόρμουλα) σε θηλάζουσες μητέρες οι οποίες το χρησιμοποιήσαν, αυτό δημιούργησε διακοπή του θηλασμού, και στη συνέχεια ή δυσκολεύονταν να βρουν φόρμουλα και όταν την έβρισκαν την αραίωναν για να κρατήσει με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι θρεπτική ή είχαν πρόβλημα προμήθειας καθαρού νερού με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύουν τα βρέφη.

Πηγές:

Say 'no' to formula in quake-hit areas
Protecting and improving breastfeeding practices during a major emergency: lessons learnt from the baby tents in Haiti (ΠΟΥ)
Breastfeeding Following a Natural Disaster




Breastfeeding: A Vital Emergency Response
In many global disasters, donors send infant formula to agencies or humanitarian organizations for use during disasters or emergencies. This results in distributing formula packs to mothers without proper assessment causing breastfeeding mothers to use formula even when their babies did not require any, leading to disrupted milk production and widespread increases in sickness and disease.​


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2015)

Στείλε βοήθεια κι εσύ, με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού, μια πρωτοβουλία του TaxiBeat. Την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη οι οδηγοί του έρχονται δωρεάν στην πόρτα μας και παίρνουν είδη πρώτης ανάγκης (ρούχα, τρόφιμα, είδη προσωπικής υγιεινής), τα οποία διανέμονται από τη Μετάδραση.


----------



## rogne (Sep 24, 2015)

Πανευρωπαϊκή προσπάθεια χαρτογράφησης σημείων συγκέντρωσης βοήθειας για πρόσφυγες: http://refugeemaps.org


----------



## rogne (Sep 28, 2015)

rogne said:


> http://www.smed.gr/2015/09/blog-post.html



Update: http://www.smed.gr/2015/09/blog-post_28.html


----------

